# Tug Identity please



## thameswatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm sure I've seen this tug before but can anbody identify her. Seen just below Greenwich Ship Tiers on 22/09/2007. The engines were being run up but all the windows are boarded up.

Best wishes David


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello David, that is the preserved tug Swifstone and has been around for a few years now. The windows are boarded to stop some people taking aim with stones and other missiles causing expensive damage.

Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## thameswatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks Riverman I had seen it before but was frustrated not to be able to see what the name was all I could make out was the last letter of SwiftstonE


----------



## Richie2012 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ive seen it on the medway at pratts moorings quite a few times, 
Richie


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Richie, the tug you saw was the preserved tug Touchstone and has berthed there for a number of years now.

Riverman


----------



## Richie2012 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks riverman yes your correct now you said the name that is the one
Richie


----------

